# chautauqua lake(ny)muskies



## YBONES (Oct 2, 2006)

I`ll be heading to chautauqua lake on thursday & was wondering if anyone had a fishing report on this water?I`ve been there on 3 other occassions and I`m 0-3.I`m a pike guy by heart but muskies got my attention.Being a mere 2hr drive,thought I`d give it another try.We`ve got some tigers around that are in with the northerns on some waters but have yet to connect.anyhow ...any info would be appreciated.
I`m sorry... I had forgotten to mention that I`m a new visitor & have just recently jumped into the computer age,so I may be a bit slow.Hope to hear from somebody!Thanks.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Ybones,

Welcome to the site.

Sorry I can't help with your area, but there are a few on here from NY that might be able to help.

Good luck, full moon on Saturday


----------



## YBONES (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks waterwolf...I figure playing the moon phase gives me the best opportunity of hooking up,I`m there 2 days prior & 2 after.Weather forecast is good for a change.Just hope to catch`em active.overcast/mid to low 60`s/40`s @ nite.


----------



## DWillsie1 (Apr 29, 2007)

YBONES
Chautauqua lake is a good place for muskie. All you need to do is find them I wish i could help you there but, i can help you with you set up. take two or three pole and, set one up with the biggest shinniest lure you have and the other with a big rapala, if you do take a third pole when you stop put a big creek chub or golden sinner on with a big bobber. Good luck!!
8) 8)


----------

